# Dom DeLuise dies @ 75



## RJS (May 5, 2009)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/30581493/


----------



## owls84 (May 5, 2009)

NO WAY!!! That stinks. Robin Hood Men in Tights a classic. Man all the good ones are going. Dang.


----------



## Blake Bowden (May 5, 2009)

RIP man.


----------



## jonesvilletexas (May 6, 2009)

One more good man in heaven.


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M. (May 7, 2009)

I love that guy ....He could make me laugh sometimes just by looking at him .....

He will be missed


----------

